# Utah Riders - Discounted Snowbird season pass?



## davenkaopua (Jul 7, 2010)

buy b4 labor day


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

davenkaopua said:


> buy b4 labor day


yeah more or less .. the time frame varies from resort to resort.. some have discounts only thru sept others go until end of oct .. all resorts start selling discount passes Labor Day .. some a bit before


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As it's been said, buy your pass early or pay a lot more later.

Isn't Snowbird still one of the more ridiculously priced passes around? Like $1200 or something? Or did they get on the affordable season pass band wagon finally?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> As it's been said, buy your pass early or pay a lot more later.
> 
> Isn't Snowbird still one of the more ridiculously priced passes around? Like $1200 or something? Or did they get on the affordable season pass band wagon finally?


believe it or not the got into the 1400 range and the resort was a ghost town .. theyve since lowered it down in the past three seasons ... still $999 and $899 preseason thats for unlimited tram pass .. they get down to 600 if you get the mid week non tram pass


personally I like the 800 Brighton unlimited then pick up the snowbird spring pass for 250 in april .. that way I ride the longest possible but avoid the closures that are routine in snowbirds canyon during epic storms .. plus the birds park is like a park from 2002, yes the terrain is amazing but brighton also has some great stuff AND has easier backcountry access .. also theres tons of freebie local deals to get up to the bird from time to time hehhe


the prices info and details are already up on their site here ... https://www.snowbird.com/season_tickets/index.php?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

o btw if you want the best combo/deal in utah get the canyons mid week (which is actually sun-fri) for only 500ish then get the spring pass on April 1st at the bird to ride into june/july for only 250 more ... 750 bucks 8ish months


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I can see that. One similarity to the Front Range areas here is that you have multiple resorts to choose from. Being the highest priced guy on the block may not work when everyone else in town sells their season pass for less than half of yours. Vail held out for a long time but finally gave in.

I like your train of thought too. I am not a fan of Snowbird myself. As I've said, it's the Alta thing. Snowbird is a great area though, but I think you can get a lot of great riding at other resorts offered in the area. For a lot less hassle and crowds.


----------



## davenkaopua (Jul 7, 2010)

Please elaborate on the free deals.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Common Killclimbz I think we have the silver pass here. For only a cheap 2500 bucks I believe you can ride the different resorts in the various canyons. Now that is a steal haha


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

So I got my young adult season pass to snowbird for $600...now Im thinking of getting the Brighton Midweek (No Holidays) for $339, seems like a good deal, under $1000 for a full Snowbird and midweek Brighton pass.

I don't get whats up with their young adult pass, it says 18-23, but you cant turn 23 before the season starts or you're ineligible.

Any thoughts?

Also thinking about a young adult pass to Powder Mountain but with it being quite a bit away I think Id get more use out of a Brighton pass than one to PowMow


----------

